# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me how to get rid of a comb over...

## slayer

So, my hair naturally combs over. It's really hard for me to spike my hair or really do anything with it...

I ask of you, what are some ways to get rid of a comb over permanently?

Also, I always seem to have issues spiking my hair. When I get it done at a professional, they can make it look how I want, but I can't. I know there are some people who are able to get the style they want, but what are some techniques to use that would get the style I want?

----------


## EchoSun13

Comb and cut your hair to the shape you want it..and get good gel...and comb it the way you want it everytime you get out of the shower...

It should work...

----------


## slayer

Well I've never cut my hair on my own. Is it hard?

Also, tag your it!

----------


## EchoSun13

I thought we were playing hide n seek...But ok..

And no it isn't..I cut my own hair all the time...you just have to know what you are doing.
Ask a parent for help, or a freind...


AND TAG YOU ARE IT.....

meow.

----------


## slayer

Oh right, well I found you then!

And, if I keep doing that, my hair should stop combing over on it's own?

----------


## EchoSun13

Most likely if you cut it right...

Oh and 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 here I come..ready or not.

----------


## slayer

My hair is all sorts of weird...

It curves really weird like and when I spike it, one side tends to stand up right, while the other goes down...I can't seem to get mine to stand up right while I'm spiking it. It always seems to fall back down.

Why is this?

Also,  <emote I just made

----------


## EchoSun13

teehee find mee,

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Combover? I have those all the time. After a shower and brushing make your hair haphazard by brushing your fingers through your bangs and...

...ah hah, this whole diatribe was a ruse! In reality I am here to TAG EchoSun13

*runs off and hides*

----------


## ClouD

Each time after showering, use a blow-dryer on high heat whilst combing from roots.

Comb to what direction you want, but make sure you don't over-do it to the point of having to wash your hair again.

Doing this each time will change how your hair naturally sits, and depending on how you do it, will open up what hair choices you want.

----------


## slayer

Ok, I don't dry my hair off with a towel do I? I just use the blow dryer and comb?

And if I spike it up with the blow dryer and comb, it would somehow stay up like that so it would be easier for me to spike my hair?

----------


## ClouD

> Ok, I don't dry my hair off with a towel do I? I just use the blow dryer and comb?
> 
> And if I spike it up with the blow dryer and comb, it would somehow stay up like that so it would be easier for me to spike my hair?



Works for me. :3

Also, if you comb from the roots every day, aside from blow-drying, it should help a lot. One of those palm held ones is what I use.

I generally shampoo and condition twice a day (morning and evening) when I shower. Depending on if your hair is lighter or heavier, you will want to use the right type of product to get it spiked (that is, if you want to use product).

Also, if you condition make sure that you wash your hair *thoroughly* before the blow-drying and comb combo, or it will be rough, thick, and sometimes sticky.

What hairstyle are you actually trying to achieve though? Do you have a picture of what you want your hair to look like? Also, what does your hair look like now?

See, you can also get a hairdresser to sort of shorten every second row of hair so that they support the longer rows when you do spike.

 :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Amethyst Star

Have you asked your hairdresser for advice?  Also, check with them to see what kind of products they're using to make your hair do what they want.  It may be more expensive, but it all depends on how badly you want it.

----------


## Adam

Can't you use hair straighteners? They usually get rid of any comb over  :smiley:

----------


## SKA

Hah good question.

I haven't combed my hair in over 2 years. That's because 2 years ago I got Dreadlocks.

----------


## slayer

> What hairstyle are you actually trying to achieve though? Do you have a picture of what you want your hair to look like? Also, what does your hair look like now?



This is what I'm trying to go for
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/d...d/IMGP0466.jpg

And I don't have a hair stylist...I just went to different places to get my hair done.

Edit: I tried to spike my hair today, I took a shower, dried my hair off a little with a towel, got my gel, rubbed it in my hair then took a comb and hair dryer and it turned out like crap. It didn't look spiked at all...

I don't have a picture of my hair, but it looks pretty flat except if I blow dry and comb it, then it stands up and is kind of big.

I want something that looks sort of "punk" without overdoing it.

----------


## ClouD

That hairstyle seems to be the easiest for me to accomplish (when I have shorter hair)...
It's not hard to spike, work from the roots if you want it long lasting.
I forgot about straightening too, as Adam suggested, that would remove a comb over.

Then simple gel, I would say (if your hair is the right length). Light hair spray also if you don't want to turn your hair into glass, while also having it last 10 hours with people maybe prodding here and there.

Unless you want to get all scene-kid style (Japanese influencededede) then it's as easy as asking to be able to spike it up at the hair dressers (if you don't already have the length). They will cut it nicely (hopefully) and probably be stingy on the hair product they use on you afterwards, which can be fixed with a high pitched whine.

To be honest though, I am over simple spikes. Reminds me very much of wog kids with ponytail mullets, unless of course it's uber stylish and with varied length in certain places.

----------


## Adam

> This is what I'm trying to go for
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/d...d/IMGP0466.jpg
> 
> And I don't have a hair stylist...I just went to different places to get my hair done.
> 
> Edit: I tried to spike my hair today, I took a shower, dried my hair off a little with a towel, *got my gel,* rubbed it in my hair then took a comb and hair dryer and it turned out like crap. It didn't look spiked at all...
> 
> I don't have a picture of my hair, but it looks pretty flat except if I blow dry and comb it, then it stands up and is kind of big.
> 
> I want something that looks sort of "punk" without overdoing it.



Here lies your problem, try using a putty, or a paste rather than gel. I find gel to be too wet look and can be hard for spiking your hair. I would look into a matt paste or something similar and give that a shot, have a lot better hold on your hair  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

> Here lies your problem, try using a putty, or a paste rather than gel. I find gel to be too wet look and can be hard for spiking your hair. I would look into a matt paste or something similar and give that a shot, have a lot better hold on your hair



I sometimes find gel hard to work with too...

Should I use something like Moose or whatever? I'm pretty sure I have something like that laying around...

----------


## EchoSun13

Buy a wig...

----------


## slayer

Don't wanna  :Sad:

----------


## EchoSun13

Steal someones hair......!

----------


## ClouD

lulz...

----------


## EchoSun13

But a good product you should use is hair glue..I used it to spike my hair last year..It works.
It's not real glue, but it works really good!

----------


## slayer

I'm going to try some foam stuff that my brother used to get a mohawk. I'm not really sure if it's foam or whatever...

----------


## ClouD

I used to use "Moosehead" hair products.

Very funky stuff, I still have a full container just next to me on the shelf.

Can get messy though...

----------


## EchoSun13

> I'm going to try some foam stuff that my brother used to get a mohawk. I'm not really sure if it's foam or whatever...



Foam?
He used foam and it worked?

I had a mohack before...I had to use super gel to make it stay.

----------


## slayer

Oh no, it was some glue stuff.

I just tried it out, and it's pertty good. I have to use a lot though. If I keep trying it and practice, I can probably get my hair to look better.

----------


## Adam

> I sometimes find gel hard to work with too...
> 
> Should I use something like Moose or whatever? I'm pretty sure I have something like that laying around...



Nooo moose won't work, unless your hair is quite fine and already straight in the right place.

----------


## ClouD

Mousse************ :3

----------


## slayer

I think my hair may be slightly too long. I'm going to cut it tonight or tomorrow night and try and mess with it.

----------


## EchoSun13

I need a hair cut as well..

What should I do?

----------


## slayer

> I need a hair cut as well..
> 
> What should I do?



You can come over to my house so we can cut each others hair  :smiley:

----------


## EchoSun13

What a fun time that would be, but can I trust you with scissors?

jk.

----------


## slayer

> What a fun time that would be, but can I trust you with scissors?
> 
> jk.



You can trust me with whatever it is you have  :smiley:

----------


## EchoSun13

What?

What ever I have..?

----------


## ClouD

...pimp

----------

